# Clippers sign Yuta Tabuse



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/tabuse_signed_050915.html

Not a bad signing and all, but there are more pressing needs than a 4th point guard.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow this is surprising, I didn't know that the Clippers wanted another PG.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

YES! i said we should sign him and we do


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yuta vs Shaun lol

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2477976&postcount=46 <<i said lets sign Yuta and we did lol :cheers:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barring no injuries, I don't think he will find much time on the roster.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Y this guy isnt even that good. he isnt a particularly good shooter, or ball handler. I dont think he should be in the NBA and it just a gimmick. They need a shooter off the bench or another big.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssss


dang, this is a GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT move! Sorry for my exuberence guys, but for you old timers out there, youll remember, ive been wanting the clippers to get this guy for more than a year. 

This is perfect. We could use another PG on the roster, as last year it showed that it didnt hurt to have 4 on the roster. But not only that, this is going to bring big time bucks to the Clippers organization. If you do not live in japan, or understand the Japanese culture, you cannot comprehend how much those people are hero worshipers, sports fanatics. Some of you guys in your 20's here in Los Angeles, got a small taste of it, with Nomomania and the dodgers in the 90's, and this has the potential to be that big, if it wasnt the fact that tabuse just isnt that good. But being the first and only japanese in the league, there will be TONS of extra media credentials at each game, tons more clipper fans both here in little tokyo, and in japan, this guy is like jordan. Dang, this is great. I just hope its a guaranteed contract so that they keep him even if he tanks in the preseason. Even if he averages 2 minutes a night, this guy will sell more jerseys than probably brand and maggette. 

Again, sorry for the rant, but someone do a search, and youll see how many times the past year i wanted the clippers to get this guy.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't think it's a bad signing, but I can't say that I necessarily understand it either. Tabuse would be no better than a fifth guard on this roster and wouldn't figure to be any more than an insurance policy. I agree that another big should be the focus at this point, there are still many candidates on the open market that could help this team:

*Andrew DeClercq
Tony Massenburg
Ryan Humphrey
Tom Gugliotta
Bo Outlaw
Daniel Santiago
Michael Stewart
Jerome Williams
Scott Williams
Clarence Weatherspoon
Mark Pope
Ben Handlogten
Lawrence Funderburke
Alan Henderson*

All of these players are unrestricted free agents and would likely come very cheap. I would definitely like to see a player like Massenburg or Outlaw come back to LA, but there are many solid choices here. I think the Clipps need to think about making a move on one of these guys because losing a player like Mikki Moore and replacing him with nothing just wouldn't be wise.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think Starbury and Yama have a good point, seems like a signing like this is good for the organization rather than the team. I think when he was with the Suns his jersey sold pretty well, the Clippers might be trying to use the same idea.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Great, we just replaced Chalmers, now we just got to find a replacement for Moore. :biggrin:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Great, we just replaced Chalmers, now we just got to find a replacement for Moore. :biggrin:


Well put. Cheers to that! :cheers:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

He's not a great player, but he's worthy of an NBA roster spot. He goes balls out, all the time, and is a bit of a fan favourite. I still feel though that the Clippers need two big bodies and a defensive specialist swingman, and if they run out of roster spots then it does beg the question why Tabuse got one, since they have Ewing too. Still, never mind. Not bad.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Brand
Kaman
Rebraca
Wilcox
Singleton
Maggette
Korolev
Mobley
Ross
Cassell
Livingston
Ewing
Tabuse

I can see the Clippers adding two more training camp players, one would be a 5th big man, and the other, another SG/SF to bring the roster to 15.

Then, depending on play, id like to see them keep at all times during the season either tabuse or ewing in the D league, and at the same time either korolev or Singleton.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Yuta will ride the pine alot this season, probably even play for the nbdl for a while. Whilst he will bring in some P.R for the organisation as a whole (I can see why Sterling got him): he really wont help us much on the court, barring an injury of course (touch wood).


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont think Singleton would be happy in the D league after leaving a very good team in Europe and being a major contributer on that team. I think he is gonna be a part of this team and might surprise some people. And maybe this is why they havent got another big yet. But I still think they need another 7 footer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

In the limited time he got he shot an amazing 16.7% from the field.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> In the limited time he got he shot an amazing 16.7% from the field.


in that case, no limited time give him 15 min(thats not limited for a third stringer is it?)


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Weasel said:


> In the limited time he got he shot an amazing 16.7% from the field.




He's an 100% three point shooter though. Best long ball shooter of all time. :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

ShamBulls said:


> He's an 100% three point shooter though. Best long ball shooter of all time. :banana:


Yeah, perhaps we should make him shoot threes only.


----------



## marbinski (Aug 16, 2005)

I think this is a great move for the Clips. Like some have already stated, he is a replacement for Brunson with much more crowd appeal. I like him because if you are 5' 9'' in the NBA you have to have some kinda of GAME. I also think of him as a Boykins type player, that needs to develop a better jumpshot. But if you really get into a lil more detail about how he can help the clips is that he can produce mismatches for some teams because of his speed (MD's style of offense/defense is totally relied upon monopolizing on mismatches whatever they may be). He may be able to provide a spark off the bench or maybe if ewing is a bust at PG, Tabuse can fulfill the 3rd string spot and Ewing can be a more comfortable SG backup.

As a business move, I think DTS is very smart. Having the ONLY international player from a certain country can do wonders for public appeal. If you recall Eduardo Najera from Mexico, he has a HUGE fan base, and he had a few short skit segments during the past playoffs showing all his Mexican support. So if Tabuse works well w/ the Clippers system, we'll see ticket sales rise and more television publicity. 

Let hope the Clips finish filling the roster w/ another big man or back up SF. 

GO CLIPS! :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

marbinski said:


> I think this is a great move for the Clips. Like some have already stated, he is a replacement for Brunson with much more crowd appeal. I like him because if you are 5' 9'' in the NBA you have to have some kinda of GAME. I also think of him as a Boykins type player, that needs to develop a better jumpshot. But if you really get into a lil more detail about how he can help the clips is that he can produce mismatches for some teams because of his speed (MD's style of offense/defense is totally relied upon monopolizing on mismatches whatever they may be). He may be able to provide a spark off the bench or maybe if ewing is a bust at PG, Tabuse can fulfill the 3rd string spot and Ewing can be a more comfortable SG backup.
> 
> As a business move, I think DTS is very smart. Having the ONLY international player from a certain country can do wonders for public appeal. If you recall Eduardo Najera from Mexico, he has a HUGE fan base, and he had a few short skit segments during the past playoffs showing all his Mexican support. So if Tabuse works well w/ the Clippers system, we'll see ticket sales rise and more television publicity.
> 
> ...


The one thing I like about Tabuse however, is that he seems to have a great work ethic. Not like the other "Asian" player we had... I think it was Wang Zhizhi or something, that guy had no work ethic.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

COme on clippers, pry ha seung jin away from portland, and then our all asia team will be complete. Not to mention that we need a bench riding big man to fill out our roster.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

by the way, i will try to talk to the agency to get details, but i wonder if the clippers offered him more money, or a guarnateed contract, or if the reason he picked the clippers is because of the japanese community and the market. Because toronto had alerady offered him the 3rd string job over there, for obviously at least the minimum. It would be strange for him to take the same money or same deal to come here and "possibly" be the 4th stringer, unless like i said he did it just because its LA and not canada.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Yuta?
what the heck!
when i read that in the LATimes today i nearly spit out my coffee... sheesh.
come on..

Be real Clip Fans..
Boykins was the real deal.. Yuta is a fake me out boykins with lighter skin, bushier hair dooo and facial stuff.
It'll be like in Phoenix... when they get to the drop deadline for luxury tax cuts... he'll be gone, that is if he makes the team. 
I will bet my okole that Yuta doesn't have a guaranteed contract and it's for the league minimum for players in years 1-5. This is not anything to celebrate. This is just an upgraded fill-out the roster move. Don't go out buying your Yuta jersey... which i will bet he takes "0" as his number (someone did say he is our new replacement for Chalmers).

Yuta.
Ha Seung?
Wang Zhizhi?
not even the same stuff.
Yao Ming... now you're talking.

The Clips now have more money to get a Massenburg to fill out the rest of their upgraded roster fill. 

Yuta?
Don't get overly excited about this.
If the Clips even show his shadow on an ad in the paper or on tv i will say they got their monies worth out of this guy.
Yuta is no Boykins so let's just get real.. he can't match up anywhere or mis-matchup with anyone. 

Money Honey Deal.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

signing yuta may make sense...i haven't seen him play but if he's got some handles and blazing speed downcourt, why not try to expose some slower teams and get some easy fast breaks...i wouldn't think mike would use him a lot, but still it's good to have another option to your game other that your basic setup offense or "slow break"...kinda like when we had boykins except gentry was too stupid to realize what he had...i hope he has a chance to stay on


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Don't go crazy. There is no player in the NBA worse than Yuta. Unfortunately.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

See you in the NBDL Yuta. EWing is better than this guy. I hope Im wrong though.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssss
> 
> 
> dang, this is a GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT move! Sorry for my exuberence guys, but for you old timers out there, youll remember, ive been wanting the clippers to get this guy for more than a year.
> ...


The clippers getting big bucks doesn't do anything for us fans and i seriously doubt that it will be as big as Nomo-mania because he isn't any good, after the first couple of games the hype will die down because he wouldn't play. I don't think he makes the team. This is the last thing that the Clippers needed and who cares if there are extra media credentials,how does that help the Clippers on the court which we need, not off the court hype. He WILL NOT sell more jerseys than brand and maggette becuase they won't make them because he will not make the team.


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

I like this guy. Dang, the Warriors should've signed him...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> i seriously doubt that it will be as big as Nomo-mania because he isn't any good


dude, did you read what i posted? Thats exactly what i said.



> after the first couple of games the hype will die down because he wouldn't play. I don't think he makes the team.


You do not understand the Japanese people and media then. The hype is not going to die down after the first couple of games. THey dont expect him to play, but just the fact that he is there will make the Clippers one of the most followed teams in the country of japan. Why dont you think he makes the team? Do you know of another back up PG that they might be looking at that you think would beat him out in training camp? Again, im VERY curious as to the details of his contract, and what elgin told him, because toronto practically offered 3rd string to him on a silver platter over there, and he turned it down all of a sudden to come here. 



> The clippers getting big bucks doesn't do anything for us fans


Not a correct statement. It may not do much for you, but what it does is gives us another "fan favorite." Not to mentiion gives the clippers tens of thousands of new fans both here and in Japan that we didnt have before. Other than getting a superstar player, there probably isnt a single move the clippers could have made that would have made this many new fans. Its not like signing mobley is going to mean we have a bunch of sacramento and orland fans defect to us. But signing this guy instantlly makes fans out of TONS of people. Im not saying that mobley's signing isnt more important...im just saying that if youre going to talk about what this does to our fan base, its one of the biggest moves possible. 



> This is the last thing that the Clippers needed and who cares if there are extra media credentials,how does that help the Clippers on the court which we need, not off the court hype.


Thats quite a bold statement. Last year, it really showed how good it was to have 4 point guards on the roster. So even worst case scenario, this is a good move. It was likely the clippers were going to pick up another minimum salary PG...or SG/PF hybrid. Thus, if youre going to shell out the money anyway, why not get someone who even if he rarely steps foot on the court, brings in revenue to your business? Its not like the 4th string PG is expected to do great things, so i cant see how you can bash this deal. Media credentials brings more exposure to the team, brings more fans, makes more money (remember, this is a business). 

In tabuse's short stint with the suns, he was selling more jerseys than everyone on the team at one point including nash and amare. Its not a stretch to say he could sell more than brand and maggette.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The OC Register said his xontract was not guarenteed. This guy still isnt very good in my mine I have seen him play at Phoneix, for the Long Brach Jam in person, for the Mavs summer league in person. He just isnt a great talent and you usually find that in small players.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

At least he makes money.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good for the organization but probably not the best move. If the Clippers really wanted someone decent they could have snatched up Jay Williams, I know he had that serious injury but he had loads of potential before his accident.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

sign me ,i'm better than Yuta


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dont think the clippers were looking for someone "decent." No one "decent" would probably want to be the 4th string PG on a team, i doubt williams would have seriously considered us, especially for the minimum. Clippers too might not have been interested, being scared off of injury prone players after last year...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Dont think the clippers were looking for someone "decent." No one "decent" would probably want to be the 4th string PG on a team, i doubt williams would have seriously considered us, especially for the minimum. Clippers too might not have been interested, being scared off of injury prone players after last year...


But who says that another PG that is brought in has to be a 4th stringer? Though it would be best to try and develop Ewing since he was picked to be a future player of the Clippers. Luckily the D-League was created to place players such as Ewing to develop his game. If Tabuse makes it past training camp I am not sure his upside on the court will be much even if placed in the D-league. I credit the Clippers on a smart financial move but it probably wasn't the best move available.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Because the 3rd/4th stringer is about the same on the CLippers. With Livingston and Cassell, no other PG is going to see much time at all, barring blowout victory/loss or injury. Of course the clippers could have gotten a better guard out there, but for many they would have had to not only pay more money, but it would have meant the same in the long run since that player would get zero playing time as well...at least this way, the clippers can get a monetary return on their investment, so he definately was the best move available PG wise. Was the 4th string PG their best move available overall though? No...id say they should have worried first about a 5th bigman and another wing backup, but remember, tabuse had an offer on the table from toronto, so the clippers had to move fast.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm thinking I should just go to Japan and play in their Basketball league. I mean after all, if Yuta is Jordan there, then I must be Kobe.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

14HipClip said:


> Yuta?
> what the heck!
> when i read that in the LATimes today i nearly spit out my coffee... sheesh.
> come on..
> ...


you used the word okole. are you hawaiian?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

did the Clippers play the Sonics in Japan? Or have they played in Japan before. I thought I saw a thing that they played there and that made them kind of popular in Japan, so adding Tabuse to the team would make them very popular in Japan then I assume.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> did the Clippers play the Sonics in Japan? Or have they played in Japan before. I thought I saw a thing that they played there and that made them kind of popular in Japan, so adding Tabuse to the team would make them very popular in Japan then I assume.


Yeah they did a couple years ago. I remember Rashard Lewis going crazy on us.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Clips are real popular all around the world.
Clips signed the first Chinese player.. Wang Zhizhi... anyone see this guy lately?
The Clips were hating the Suns when they beat them to signing Tabuse... so now they get Tabuse on the second go around. Tabuse will be in Austin by early November.

:boohoo:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> Yeah they did a couple years ago. I remember Rashard Lewis going crazy on us.


I also remember Elton Brand getting injured.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

14HipClip said:


> Clips are real popular all around the world.
> Clips signed the first Chinese player.. Wang Zhizhi... anyone see this guy lately?
> The Clips were hating the Suns when they beat them to signing Tabuse... so now they get Tabuse on the second go around. Tabuse will be in Austin by early November.
> 
> :boohoo:


By the way Wang was originally signed by the Mavs not the Clips


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

So the pattern continues...

I guess that's just solidifies the thought process to signing Tabuse.. always 2nd best.
Brand?
Maggette?

Let's stop with the 2nd best non-sense...

Clips need to step up and play like winners.
Clips need a winning attitude adjustment and it needs to start this season.
2005-2006 is the Beginning of the Storm from Within. Start the winning on the inside and then blow past the Pacific Division teams when they were watching the other teams. Clips will start their own hurricane on November 2nd.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Clips also need some winnings.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I didn't know this. This is great for the Japanese people, but I doubt Tabuse will even get any burn. Hopefully I can see him at some Clipper games though instead of being stuck in the NBDL, but the chance of that happening is slim to none.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I didn't know this. This is great for the Japanese people, but I doubt Tabuse will even get any burn. Hopefully I can see him at some Clipper games though instead of being stuck in the NBDL, but the chance of that happening is slim to none.


I'm sure he'll get at least 1 minute this season.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I'm sure he'll get at least 1 minute this season.


i'm sure he'll get some minutes...mike would probably use him in garbage time (hopefully the clips are the blowers and not the blowees) just to see what he's got...presumably a lot of speed which left the clips with boykins departure a few years ago...anyways, it will be interesting and exciting with our new international look: tabuse-japan, korolev-russia, kaman-cayman islands, and cassell-mars.


----------

